# Poulan Pro PR100 SS.



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

No talk on here about the Huskvarna/Poulan Pro single stagers. Whats the scoop? Tractor Supply.com has the Poulan PR100 for $299 right now.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Poulan gets the prize for the most brazen, inappropriate and unworthy use of the term "Pro" as it relates to snowblowers.

There is no true "pro level" snowblower sold for less than $1,500.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems to get 3-3.5 out of 5 stars on it's reviews.










Lightweight and nimble, this Poulan single stage snow blower has a 21 in. clearing width and 13 in. intake height that is ideal for clearing sidewalks and driveways in areas with light snow accumulation. Nothing throws snow like a PRO. 


136 cc storm force engine
21 in. clearing width and 13 in. intake height is perfect for clearing driveways, sidewalks, decks and patios
Augers provide positive pulling traction to reduce your effort
Durable rubber auger for merciful treatment of hard surfaces, perfect for pavers and stained concrete walkways
Single-stage design is ideal for clearing light snow accumulations from walkways, driveways, decks and patios
Throws snow approximately 30 ft. to ensure adequate snow removal
180 degree manual chute rotation with an adjustable deflector for vertical changes of throwing direction
Manually starting snow thrower featuring a large pull handle so you do not have to remove your gloves to start
Quick release folding handle for easy storage and transportation
Semi-pneumatic tires for smooth operation
Wide mouth discharge chute


----------

